# Tengo un problema con los Jack y los XLR de chasis



## RubenCaceres (Ago 11, 2012)

Hola todos, estoy haciendo una mesa de mezclas(el chasis de la mesa es de madera y la parte de arriba es una chapa de hierro en la cual hago los agujeros y coloco los conectores y potenciómetros),  me encontré con que cuando coloqué los Jack de 6,5mono (la típica clavija de guitarra) la masa de los Jack me tocaba en la chapa de hierro la cual quería usar para la masa de los XLR y al conectar el negativo de los XLR al negativo de los JACK me quedo sin derivación a tierra ( ya que quería usar la plancha de arriba para los XLR) .
La idea es Conectar en un mismo canal o el Jack o el XLR si uso micrófonos por ejemplo en vez de una guitarra con salida Jack. Me lié un poco con lo de los conectores balaceados y antes de que alguien me lo diga(llevo buscando en la búsqueda del foro varias semanas pero no me aclaro bien y decidí preguntar antes de cagarla)
El negativo de los Jack (la masa) es lo mismo que el negativo de los XLR que si  no me equivoco va en la pata 3.¿dichos cables los puedo juntar?. Si los junto y voy un polímetro para medir continuidad toco en la chapa de la parte de arriba de la mesa y en la pata 3 del XLR y me da continuidad con lo cual no puedo conectar al chasis la pata 1 del XLR ¿como lo hago?
Ya se que es una pregunta muy rara pero ante todo muchas gracias a todos.
Ese es el Jackmono que uso para la entrada a la mesa que al colocarlo en la plancha de la parte de arriba la masa hace que tambien sea la chapa:
http://www.solostocks.com/img/conector-chasis-jack-hembra-mono-6-35-mm-neutrik-6300967z0.jpg


----------



## Electronec (Ago 11, 2012)

Con el esquema seria mas fácil ayudarte.

En principio si te da continuidad, (ojo 0Ω) no debería de haber problema, parece ser que es la misma masa.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 11, 2012)

Tenes que usar, si o sí, jacks *aislados*, que son de este tipo:






y luego cableás como mejor te parezca.

PD: es una mala idea usar la chapa como "cable", ya que normalmente debe ir conectada a tierra para evitar riesgos de electrocución y lazos de masa.


----------



## RubenCaceres (Ago 11, 2012)

Muchas gracias por contestar ezavalla, La chapa la idea era usarla como tierra de los XLR para el pin 1 ¿pero que hago con la masa de los Jack ¿no la conecto a ninguna parte solo a todos los negativos?  Siendo así conecto también la masa de los Jack a la pata 3 de los XLR balanceados ? o debo de hacer algo primero antes de juntarla con al pata 3 ?

Otra cosilla, las mesas de mezclas normalmente suele ir situado al lado del potenciómetro de la ganancia tienen un pequeño Led que se enciende cuando  te estas pasando con la ganancia( el led de Peak) hay alguna forma de hacer eso sin necesidad de por ejemplo en mi caso montar 20 vúmetros con detector de ruido quiero decir que si por ejemplo hay un pequeño circuito con algún transistor que cuando el audio sea muy alto este led se encienda(aunque eso no seria por el ruido pero si por el volumen que el está entrando)



Electronec me refiero a que me da continuidad ya que yo uní la masa de los Jack con la pata 3 de los XLR balanceados y yo quería usar el chasis de chapa para la pata 1 en vez de para esas masas (la de los jack) pero claro me surge la duda de si está bien el que una la pata 3 de los XLR con la masa de los Jack por que si no me equivoco n ose debe de hacer así y hay que hacer algo antes, eso preguntaba en este ultimo mensaje que escribí


----------



## RubenCaceres (Ago 20, 2012)

nadie sabe decirme nada con respecto al led indicador de ganancia (lo pregunto una pregunta mas arriba)


----------



## crimson (Ago 20, 2012)

Obviando por un momento la norma 2.7... ¿lo que necesitás es algo parecido a ésto?:




En este caso el LED enciende cuando la señal supera los 1,2V más o menos.
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2012)

¿ Que cosa es lo que entra por Jack y por XLR ?


----------



## marianoarcas (Ago 20, 2012)

primero y principal, por todo el sentido logico que viene teniendo la electronica en estos años, las cosas de chapa no deveria haber gnd, no entiendo el problema, que hay "masas flotantes"?


----------



## RubenCaceres (Ago 21, 2012)

Tengo que pedir perdón a todos los del foro por que como dice crimson incumplí la norma 2.7 pero estuve esperando mas  o menos una semana a alguna respuesta y al ver que el tema nadie lo veía o nadie le hacia caso puse ese pequeño mensajito. Pido mis disculpas no debí hacerlo  por que incumplí una norma.
Haber iré por partes:
-El crimson si era eso lo que buscaba y no encontraba por ninguna parte, muchas gracias aunque he de decir que tal vez sabiendo el nombre por el que buscar no hubiera hecho falta molestar a nadie con eso una pregunta ¿ 1.2Voltios en la entrada de audio significa que me estoy pasando con la ganancia y debo bajarla  verdad?  Eso es lo que buscaba.
- Explicaré el tema de las masas otra vez ya que no me expliqué bien.
En el mismo canal he puesto unos Jack de Chasis 6.3mm mono (para por ejemplo una guitarra) y un poquito mas abajo está el Neutric XLR hembra de chasis ( por ejemplo para conectar un micrófono). El problema es que me di cuenta de que el Jack 6.3 de chasis al apretarlo a la chapa de la mesa la masa hacia contacto con ella con lo cual tengo el positivo de la guitarra y el negativo que lo puedo coger del propio Jack o de la chapa ya que hace contacto con ella al apretarlo. Ahora llega el momento de colocar el XLR Hembra lo pongo el chasis y de ahí hacia adelante ando un poco perdido os comento y os pregunto:
La pata 2 que seria el + del micrófono ¿la puedo juntar con el + del Jack(ya que o se usa el Jack o el XLR)?
La pata 3 ¿que hago con ella? La puedo juntar con el – ( la masa ) de los Jack  o antes tengo que hacerle algo  ?
(lo digo por que no me entero muy bien de eso de los XLR balanceados, he visto tutoriales y manuales pero prefiero no molestar a nadie preguntando)
Y la pata que queda, La pata 1 que hago con ella donde la conecto se supone que es a tierra ¿a tierra se refiere al chasis de la mesa por ejemplo ?
Para conectar la pata 3 al chasis si fuera así antes debo de poner esos Jack aislados que comentan un poco mas arriba ya que la pata 3 del XLR y la masa de los Jack está tocando el chasis.
Antes de nada quiero dar las gracias a todos los que me ayudáis con esto  siento molestaros con algo tan sencillo por que estoy seguro que una vez que me entere será algo súper fácil
Muchas gracias de verdad Un Saludo RubenWugatti


----------



## crimson (Ago 21, 2012)

Hay un artículo que explica cómo conectar una ficha XLR3, está acá:
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news23/nota06.htm
Ahora lo que vos necesitás me parece que es conectar una ficha balanceada a un sistema desbalanceado, por lo que quedaría comoen la imagen que te envío:

Es una solución intermedia, en este caso, la pata 1 va a chassis, esto es: el metal del gabinete, con esto lográs blindaje. La pata 3 va a la masa de la plaqueta del preamplificador, esto separa al pre de los loops de masa que pueden generarse en la chapa del gabinete. Por último, la pata 2 va a la entrada del pre, dado que es el "vivo" del micrófono.
En el caso del medidor de "peak", éste actúa a los 1,2V porque es la tensión normalizada de la salida de la consola, pero la consola clipea recién a los +11V/+13V, con lo que queda un montón de volumen sin distorsión todavía, que se denomina "headroom".
Saludos C


----------



## RubenCaceres (Ago 21, 2012)

Ahh, ya me entere o eso creo. Haber si no me equivoco un micrófono que tiene una salida de XLR balanceada(por ejemplo hablamos de un Shure 58 que los suelen conocer todo el mundo) tiene el micrófono y un pequeño transformador(entre la membrana del micrófono y el conector XLR de salida) dentro del “blindaje metálico” y de esta forma me saca la salida balanceada. ¿?
Lo del Led de Peak muchas gracias, así lo haré. De hecho ya me he puesto a hacerlo.


----------



## spoontex (Dic 5, 2022)

Hola,
estoy montando un clon del Roland Dimension D:

JH. Subtle Chorus

tengo las placas montadas y funcionando, ahora toca montarlo todo en un rack. Y tengo un montón de dudas referente a las masas, no se me ocurrió nada más que preguntar en un foro inglés y nadie se pone de acuerdo, no han echo nada más que confundirme. 


Necesito montar conectores XLR balanceados y conectores jack no balanceados. Adjunto esquema del conexionado.


Cuando les propuse como lo conectaría yo, que es tal cual está en el esquema de conexionado casi me queman en la hoguera. Porqué dicen que el pin 1 del conector XLR es el blindaje y tiene que ir al chasis, nunca debe ir al ground del circuito. Hasta aquí bien, lo entiendo.


Después que el ground del circuito debe ir en el mismo tornillo que el cable de tierra ( earth ground ). Cosa que no he visto en mi vida.


El colmo viene con el conexionado de los jacks. Aquí nadie ha sabido responderme. Me dicen que los cambie por unos TRS, pero si hago esto voy a cortocircuitar el pin 2 con el ground, y eso quemaría los transistores de salida. La salida es mediante transistores de potencia.


Así que ni idea de como conectar estos jacks.


Alguien puede darme un poco de luz? porfavor?

Adjunto esquema de la salida y conexionado.

El switch que llevan los jacks, es para ajustar la ganancia interna del dispositivo para cuando se use una conexión no balanceada.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Dic 5, 2022)

En principio no se ve nada extraño en los esquemas, en la configuración de masas probablemente cada entrada y salida vayan a un punto (de masa) específico que puede estar en el chasis.
Tampoco es tan grave probar que tal funciona con las conecciones como las tenés planteadas, en el caso de tener ruidos se puede ir mejorando el cableado.
Toca estudiar el tema de loop de masas y configuraciones en estrella.

un saludo!


----------

